

This device might 'change the Internet' but could also ruin it - cyphersanctus
http://www.dailydot.com/lifestyle/adtrap-ad-blocker-butkus-russell-online-advertisements/

======
a3n
There's a legitimate tension. I have no problem with unobtrusive ads and sites
being paid, so I don't use adblocker. I may even click an ad once or twice a
year, and even if I don't I "see" the ad. Although usually the ads I see are
the ones that follow me around from site to site, and that pisses me off.

I do not like flash ads and use of my resources beyond display, so I use
flashblocker.

I really hate the dossier built up around me by ads, so I could go adblocker
some day.

